
A Quantum Leap for the Web - AndrewDucker
https://medium.com/mozilla-tech/a-quantum-leap-for-the-web-a3b7174b3c12#.wgcqrdq94
======
stuaxo
Nice, so Firefox gradually becomes servo, as parts of that become ready.

On the meantime servo remains the testbed for very fast browser entirely
written in rust.

